# How to repair cracks in drywall cathedral ceiling?



## Qualagent (Sep 8, 2010)

avenge said:


> Krack Kote


Have you had good luck with this product?  I am not familiar so I will have to do some research.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Perhaps it was taped with topping instead of AP or taping?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Qualagent said:


> Have you had good luck with this product? I am not familiar so I will have to do some research.


Last time I used it on a vaulted ceiling and wall that opened up after 2 attempts with different methods. I was just at that customers home last week it's probably been at least 10 years and it hasn't opened up.


----------



## Qualagent (Sep 8, 2010)

Calidecks said:


> Perhaps it was taped with topping instead of AP or taping?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I was not onsite when they taped this ceiling so i have no way of verifying. I suspect that its a combination of a subpar workmanship and thermal movement within the roof structure.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Magic Corner Expansion Bead by Trim-Tex.  

Use on any inside corner where movement is an issue to prevent cracking. Eliminates edge cracking on all off-angle walls and vaulted ceilings.









Trim-Tex | Drywall Solutions | Magic Corner Expansion Bead | Trim-Tex | Drywall Products


Trim-Tex is the premier manufacturer of vinyl drywall beads & accessories. Drywall isn't finished without us.




www.trim-tex.com


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Forge tape. It may crack again eventually 
I’d go with a flat stock like 1x4 applied to the angles and perimeter at adjoining walls. I wish I had pics of some of the tray ceilings I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

It's either popped level line or straight flex. Splayed angles tend too expand and contract with temperature change and humidity changes. This is a common problem with these products. Magic corner is the way to go. It sort of works like a door hinge with flexibility to move with the angle without cracking. Just don't put too much paint in the rail or it will peel but look like a crack.


----------



## Empirmrc (May 21, 2020)

That looks like racking. Racking is caused by a number of things. It is most commonly found in two story homes or homes with high ceilings. 

One cause is from wind gusts slapping against the side of the home. The home moves and the joints give. There are other causes. Without more information, I can't tell you if this is the cause.

Re-taping and finishing will not fix the problem. It will come back in time.

I advise you install a decorative beam at the ridge line. It will hide the seam and you will not see it. You can stain or paint it to match your room.

The only way to stop it from happening again is to find the source and fix it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> Piggybacking…..
> 
> 
> Apart from redo, What is a good way to address this?
> ...


I tried some SherMax clear, held in place under pressure with zip wall poles.

Didn’t work that great, the tape is very thick and difficult to push into place.

I ended up spray painting some T 50 staples white and tacking it tight. They worked better.

Slight improvement. It’s not the Taj Mahal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

After looking at this thread I am beginning to wonder why we even have the DIY sister site anymore.

They can all just come here for advice. Won't that be fun?

Andy.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Not everyone wants to spend two grand on their ****box.

Sometimes easy solutions can be found here. Other times, not so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qualagent (Sep 8, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Forge tape. It may crack again eventually
> I’d go with a flat stock like 1x4 applied to the angles and perimeter at adjoining walls. I wish I had pics of some of the tray ceilings I’ve seen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought of this fix as well. It would definitely eliminate any issues with the tape. Still unsure whether I want this finished look or not?


----------

